# poison question



## digphilly (Apr 7, 2009)

Is this one known as ABM made with an embossed 4 on the back towards the bottom? It has the 46 on the base.

 3" tall

 Thanks, Dan


----------



## digphilly (Apr 7, 2009)

back


----------



## digphilly (Apr 7, 2009)

side detail


----------



## cyberdigger (Apr 7, 2009)

ABM looks right to me.. if the mold seam goes all the way to the top of the lip.. it also appears to have an "Owens ring" on the bottom, which appears on earlier machine-made bottles.


----------



## digphilly (Apr 7, 2009)

*poison*

Thanks for mentioning that cyberdigger!

 Yes this was made by Owens of Illinois in Whitney glass house number 2. I found it at the Whitney Glass Works site.

 No Lobey...This bottle never had a label because it never made it out of the factory except to be dumped in a cullet pile...so it never had a label []. but thats just symantics...

 and no... poisons are not my thing. I give them to my nephew. 

 Back to the bottle......

 you are wrong about it being 1930s...like cyberdigger said it has the early ABM ring which suggests it was made by Owens pre 1918. and being it was found at Whitney(even though I cant prove that)...icing for my own cake.

 .....and I didnt ask for a value.

 ANYWAY...............back to my question.......

 Is this KO-5 variation (with the 4 on the back) listed as ABM or are they all BIM?

 Dan Laroush


----------



## digphilly (Apr 9, 2009)

*RE: poison*

Hey Thanks!!


----------



## cracked bottle (Apr 26, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  digphilly
> 
> Is this one known as ABM made with an embossed 4 on the back towards the bottom? It has the 46 on the base.
> 
> ...


 
 Dan,

 I checked Rudy Kuhn's Poison Bottle Book and the 3rd edition of the Baltimore Bottle Book and the KO-5 poison is only listed as BIM.  I have a couple of them and they are all BIM.  I have never seen them as ABM.  Maybe someone on this forum has seen your example before.

 Marc


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 26, 2009)

You may have to send that reply to him via snail mail.


----------



## cracked bottle (Apr 26, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> You may have to send that reply to him via snail mail.


 
 Huh?


----------



## glass man (May 2, 2009)

WOW! SEEMS LIKE SOME OTHER POISON WOULD BE POSTED ON THIS POST BY NOW. SEEMS THIS HAS LONG RUN ITS COURSE! NO ONE WITH A BETTER MORE INTERESTING POISON BOTTLE TO PUT ON HERE? THIS IS BORING! JAMIE


----------



## glass man (May 3, 2009)

FAROUT LOBES GOT ONE JUST LIKE IT A 2 1/2 INCHES. YEAH WOULD LIKE TO KNOW ABOUT IT TOO,ANY VALUE TO IT? GOT P. D. & C0. 295 ON BOTTOM. HOW TALL IS YEARN LOBY? JAMIE


----------



## glass man (May 4, 2009)

AS YOU KNOW I JUST LIKE TO HOLLER! LEAST SOMEN ON HERE SIDES SAME OLE SAME OLE. HEY SINCE I HAVE THE BOTTLE YOU ASKED BOUT WILL HAVE TO SAY $200+  WILL TAKE $50 FOR MINE THOUGH . WILL SACRAFICE CAUSE I NEED MY YELLING MEDICINE AND CAN'T AFFORD IT ,MY YELLING IS TURNING INTO A SCREAM! HELP! NICE COBALT! JAMIE


----------

